# Bought me a Target Six-20!



## Autochrome (Oct 1, 2011)

I just bought a Target Six-20 on ebay.Im very excited about taking photos (respooling of course) with it.I'll probably use it on special occasions like a skateboarding trip or something like that.When I get the film loaded and take all photos I will show the photos here!


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 2, 2011)

There are 620 cameras that will fit 120 film into the feed compartment.  If you have the camera light tight (including the lens) you can use it to spool the film onto the 620 spool and then run it through again onto another 620 spool to have it spooled properly without using a dark room.

Flickr: Discussing Brownie Model D and using 120 film in 620 camera in Six-20 Camera Day (June 20 or 6/20) 

Here's a start on which cameras will allow this.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 2, 2011)

Congrats on the cam.

BHPHOTO.com has film for you ready to go. Color and black and white. Reasonable price. I use it in my ancient Jiffy-Kodak.


----------



## henryp (Oct 4, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Congrats on the cam.
> BHPHOTO.com has film for you ready to go. Color and black and white. Reasonable price. I use it in my ancient Jiffy-Kodak.



Thank you. Our 620 film listing is here.


----------

